# Rimsky-Korsakov capriccio espagnol vs sheherazade?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i was more familiar whit sheherazade than capriccio espagnol, i was suprise all do its not has good has sheherazade it's still Worth the admittion. Rimsky-Korsakov may be somesort of an ace of spades in russian classical music, but he not the worst of the worst to be fair.

So i would have to says sheherazade Superior to capriccio espagnol, but capriccio espagnol cd on naxos offer variety, latin rythms, kinda pleasant all do not his best.What about tale of tsar saltan
well it kinda boring for me.These were my two cents on R-K

What is your view on this? :tiphat:


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

The canvas to Scheherazade is larger than Capriccio Espagnol. It is Rimsky Korsakov's greatest work.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i agree tahnak , but i heard Zubin Mehta conduct capriccio espagnol on YouTube and i was like wow, and I praise the greatness
of Zubin mehta too, im a fanboy of Mehta i most admit he seem like sutch a cool dude, i would pay him beer if i ever saw one of his concert.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree as well. Scheherazade is his best work, in my opinion. However, if you haven't heard it yet, give the Russian Easter Festive Overture a listen. That piece is amazing! It somewhat alternates between moderate and fast fiery tempos. It's one of my favorite all time!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny thing about Rimsky-Korsakov. His three "big hits" were written in the same short period and have consecutive opus numbers.

Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34, 1887
Scheherazade, Op. 35, 1888
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36, 1888


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I think his operas are more interesting than the aforementioned pieces, which I still enjoy a lot. Try the Tsar's Bride, you will not be disappointed .


----------

